# Sodium Hydroxide



## Buzz (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just been watching Steves video about getting Silver chloride out of solution.

I noticed Steve uses Sodium Hydroxide crystals during the video.
I have Sodium Hydroxide in the liquid form and need to know what ratio to the solution do i use?

Can you over do the Hydroxide and spoil the results?

Kind Regards
Buzz


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the strength of your liquid sodium hydroxide? I have seen it as weak as .1% or as strong as the super dangerous 50% - 750 grams/liter (looks and pours like syrup).

Also, before doing anything, I would suggest you read this thread completely. If I remember right, there was some changes in that process.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=120

You may be better off using aluminum or iron to convert the silver chloride. I think that was also covered in the above thread. If not, I know it was covered several times, somewhere on the forum. Maybe someone knows where it is. Stuff gets scattered. If worse comes to worse, Harold can probably be persuaded to write it up again, for the umpteenth time.

I found it. Check out this thread for Harold's instructions. His first post - the 3rd post on the link below.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=732


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 12, 2007)

Buzz,

Yes you can use liquid sodium hydroxide. If it's premixed you may be adding impurities in the form of buffers and/or indicators. 

It's a good idea to be aware of the concentration of the solution so you know how much to use. GSP has provided a ratio of reactants which is posted on the General Reactions List. The silver chloride reaction is #12 on the list with the ratios.

I have recently posted Hokes method of converting the silver chloride to silver metal here:

Silver from Silver Chloride

I prefer this second method. It works really well and the metal settles quickly. I could make a short video of the process if you are interested.

Steve


----------



## Buzz (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks GSP & Steve for the replies.

The Sodium Hydroxide has a label on the side that says it is 70TW.
Not sure what that means.

I believe when i got my hands on this stuff the guy mentioned it was 15% but cannot remember for sure.

I've been following the threads you both suggested and it would seem sensible to go down that route.

Thanks for the info guys.

Regards
Buzz


----------

